# old wood 68



## old wood 68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't been on the forum since back in June, when I asked the question about paper birch. Daren thought that it might take 5-6 months to dry about as much as it will outside, that is going to be pretty close. Almost 3 months now, and it is down to 9-13%, a few of the first boards off, near the outside of the log are down to 7-8%, I could build something out of it.
It seems to have stayed fairly flat, very little cupping or twisting, some really nice spalting in all of it.:smile:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, we need pics for proof  .


----------



## old wood 68 (Jun 1, 2009)

jeffreythree said:


> Well, we need pics for proof  .


 I am still trying to figure out how to post some pictures. I grew up in ancient times, even before calculators, and computers were still in someone's imagination, so I'm not so savey with computer stuff.
old wood 68:blink:


----------

